# questions about moving to netherlands from australia



## Nordsman26 (Jun 4, 2021)

It says I don't need an Mvv permit to apply for a residency permit how fast can i apply for a residency permit after landing? and can I work on a residency permit? I'm a forklift operator.


----------

